# Blower remains turned on when the ignition is off



## Fin (Aug 30, 2004)

Hello,

I have a 1997 540i and it seems recently that the blower remains on after the ignition is turned off. I can feel air blowing from the upper vents as well the the back vent underneath the front side seat arm rests. It seems to be blowing for a long time and then stops. 

The wierd thing is that when I use the remote control to open the doors, the blower starts up again. This is something that I find quite strange as it is draining my battery.

Is this another final stage resistor problem? or is this something to do with the electric circuit. Any hints on how to fix this problem is dearly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

This problem has pointed to the final stage resistor before, so it would be a good idea to replace this relatively inexpensive part first. Over half a dozen revisions and they still can't get it right. p/n 64 11 6 923 204


----------



## Fin (Aug 30, 2004)

Tyrone said:


> This problem has pointed to the final stage resistor before, so it would be a good idea to replace this relatively inexpensive part first. Over half a dozen revisions and they still can't get it right. p/n 64 11 6 923 204


Thanks for the advice.

I'm looking into the Final Stage Unit Replacment instructions in www.540i6.com/finalstagereplacement.html and it says the part number is 64 11 8 385 549 or 64 11 6 929 486. Which one should I get?

Thanks!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Those are old part numbers that supercede to the one I provided, which is the latest. You should automatically receive the latest part no matter which number you order, but request 64 11 6 923 204 just to be safe


----------



## Fin (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you very much. I'll go get the part later on the day. But damn, the blower drained so much battery that the car cannot be started. I need to call someone to jump start the thing. DanG!


----------

